# [Mac G5] questions sur Carte Video/SDD/Fans



## Seb_A2 (1 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, 

je possède 2 Mac G5 que je souhaite améliorer. 

un Mac G5 Bi-proc (modèle A1047)et un Mac G5 DP (Modèle A1117) 
ils fonctionnent bien tous les 2, mais ils ont une vielle version de Mac OCX. 
je vais récupérer prochainement un DVD Mac OCX "léopard" 10.5.4 
je vais formater les 2 G5, et refaire une install propre. 
mais auparavant, je voudrais upgrader 

SDD
Carte Vidéo pour les jeux
RAM
 
Question "Cartes Graphiques" pour les jeux: 
Est ce qu'il y aurait une liste des références de carte Graphiques pour les G5 ? 
Quelle serait les cartes graphiques idéale ? 
sur mon G5 Bi Proc, il y a une carte graphique ATI inconnue, il semble que cela soit une carte générique Apple, mais je ne trouve pas ses caractéristiques. 
je voudrai savoir si elle est adapté pour Mac OCX 10.5.8 et pour les jeux 

Question "SDD" 
je voudrai remplacer les HDD par un SDD de 500Go. 
A priori, sur les G5 cela serait du SATA II. 
Quel modèle de SDD pourrais je utiliser ?   

Question "Ventilateur" 
les ventilateurs du Mac G5 bi proc, ca ressemble a un Airbus au décollage (et j'exagère à peine...). 
Est ce possible de remplacer les "turbines" par des ventilateurs "moderne" plus silencieux ? 
si oui, quel références ? 


voila, j’espère que je n'abuse pas avec mes questions et mes fotos. 
un grand merci d'avance. 

 1) G5 Bi proc (Modèle A1047)





















2) Mac G5 DP (modèle A1117)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,



Seb_A2 a dit:


> je voudrai remplacer les HDD par un SDD de 500Go.
> A priori, sur les G5 cela serait du SATA II.
> Quel modèle de SDD pourrais je utiliser ?


C'est du SATA I : Hard Drive Interface    2 - 1.5 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA) controllers
(j'ai regardé sur le PowerMac G5 late 2005).

Pour moi, SSD classique (Crucial MX par exemple) mais il faudra un berceau pour gérer la différence de taille 3,5" <-> 2,5"
Et pas sûr que le gain de vitesse soit notable…


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2021)

Concernant le A1047, c'est un PM G5 "Mid 2004" dans sa version "best" (le haut de gamme), donc sa carte vidéo doit être une ATI Radeon 9800 XT dotée de 256 Mo de VRam.

Le A1117 est un "late 2005" (dernière génération de G5) dans sa version "better" (milieu de gamme), à priori sa carte vidéo doit être une GeForce 6600.

Après, pour les questions :

- les cartes graphiques "pour les jeux", ça n'est pas tout, si le(s) processeur(s) ne sui(ven)t pas, ça ne sert à rien, donc ces machines étant dotées de manière homogène, ça conviendra parfaitement pour des jeux "PPC" de la période 2004 - 2007, et à moins d'avoir l'opportunité de trouver, pour le second, une GeForce 7800 GT ou une Quadra FX 4500 (Mac édition) sortie d'un modèle plus haut de gamme, pour un prix raisonnable, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de changer ces cartes.

- Les SSD, ça n'est pas du sATA II (3 Gb/s) sur les G5 mais du sATA (1,5 Gb/s), donc, je pense qu'un bon disque 7200 tr/mn doté d'un cache important, voire un disque mixte (disque rapide avec un petit SSD intégré pour améliorer les échanges) ferait aussi bien qu'un SSD au départ, et mieux par la suite (Mac OS X 10.5.8 ne gérant pas le Trim, lorsque le SSD va commencer à se remplir, ses performances chuteront drastiquement).

- Pour les ventilateurs, je te déconseille de changer quoi que ce soit, les processeurs G5 sont connus pour être d'encore meilleurs appareils de chauffage que de calcul, sont très sensibles de ce point de vue, Apple a donc doté ses machines de ventilateurs plutôt "hors normes" pour des ordinateurs de bureau, les remplacer par d'autres modèles plus silencieux risquerait de mettre les processeurs en danger.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Septembre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Concernant le A1047, c'est un PM G5 "Mid 2004" dans sa version "best" (le haut de gamme), donc sa carte vidéo doit être une ATI Radeon 9800 XT dotée de 256 Mo de VRam.


Vu la VRam (128Mo) et le GPU (RV360) dans la copie d'écran, je pencherais plutôt pour une 9600 XT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2021)

Bien vu, je pensais que la 9600 était réservée à la version "better".


----------



## Seb_A2 (2 Septembre 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je me permet de vous solliciter de nouveaux.

Concernant les disques dur actuel des 2 G5, ils sont de 160go et 250go.
Si j'ai bien compris, Mac OSX 10.5 n'est pas optimisé pour les SDD, donc il préférable d'installer des disques durs classique à 7200tr/mn.
Je vais donc installer un Seagate Barracuda 2To 256Mo cache en format 3"1/2.

Pour les cartes graphiques, je vais conserver les cartes actuelles (Radeon 9600XT).
Sinon, est ce qu'une NVidia GT 120 en PCIE pour Mac Pro, est elle compatible avec un Mac G5 ?
Est ce qu'une GT 120 est plus performante qu'une GeForce 6600 ?
Comment cela passe pour les Drivers des cartes graphique ?
Sous Windows, il faut passer par WindowsUpdate ou bien installer manuellement les drivers.
Est ce que Mac OSX 10.5.8 inclus les derniers drivers ? ou bien il faut les télécharger et installer manuellement ?

Concernant l'install du système d'exploitation, d'abord je remplace l'ancien disque avec le nouveau 2To.
ensuite, je démarre le Mac avec un disque non formaté,
Question bête....
- comment faut il faire pour ouvrir la porte du lecteur DVD ? car je dois insérer le DVD Mac OSX 10.5.4
et il n'y a pas de bouton "Eject" sur le G5.

pour l'install, je prévois d'utiliser le DVD gris suivant. 
il est indiqué "For Mac Computer     Mac OS X  Install Disc 1"
est ce que ce DVD est suffisant pour faire l'installation ?
ou bien il y aurait un "Disc 2" ?





un grand merci pour votre aide   ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2021)

Quelques points :

Concernant les pilotes de carte graphique, ils sont intégrés au système, ce qui rend compliqué d'installer des cartes graphiques plus récentes que le dit système. À priori, plus récente, elle doit être meilleure que la 6600, à condition que ses pilotes soient présents dans Mac OS X 10.5.8.

Pour les disques, la limite théorique du G5 est, sauf erreur de 2,2 To, donc un 2 To ça doit être bon.

Pour le système : les DVD gris sont destinés à l'installation sur un Mac spécifique  (celui avec lequel ils sont livrés), les DVD "universels" sont noirs, comme celui là :




Pour le lecteur la touche "eject" est en haut à droite du clavier.

Pourl'installation : pourquoi enlever l'ancien disque, le PowerMac a 2 baies internes pour installer des disques, mieux vaut garder les deux par sécurité.

Pour démarrer sur le DVD, il faut soit garder la touche "D" enfoncée pendant le démarrage (ou peut-être C, je ne me souviens plus quand c'est passé de l'une à l'autre), soit faire monter le disque sur le bureau, puis double-cliquer sur le programme d'installation (ce qui provoquera le redémarrage du Mac), soit démarrer avec la touche "Option" (marquée "alt") enfoncée, puis choisir le DVD ensuite.

Enfin, si le DVD en ta possession est marqué "Install disc 1", alors, c'est qu'il doit y avoir au moins un "Install disc 2", sinon, il serait juste marqué "Install disc".


----------



## dandu (3 Septembre 2021)

Pour le SSD : c'est pas que Leopard est pas optimisé, c'est que sur une machine datée comme ça, le stockage est pas ce qui bloque le plus et donc les gains sont pas énormes.

Pour le GPU, non, les cartes de Mac Pro marchent pas. Et globalement, spécialement sur un G5 en PCI-Express, y a très peu de choix. Faut soit une carte d'origine (le mieux doit être la GeForce 7800). On peut éventuellement flasher une Quadro FX, ça se trouve et quelques modèles passent. 

Mais dans l'absolu, ça sert pas tellement : pour les jeux Power PC, c'est le dernier des Power PC, donc tous les jeux marchent bien même avec la carte de base, ça va pas amener des gains oufs sur des vieux jeux.

Le eject, il est sur le clavier, sinon tu baisses le volet et tu pousses le bouton du lecteur


----------



## Seb_A2 (5 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Merci pour vos réponse. J'ai installer le nouveau disque et j'ai essayé de réinstaller Mac Osx 10.5 avec le Dvd "gris".
Le DVD est bien reconnu mais quand je lance l’install, j'ai un message bloquant qui me dit que la configuration ne correspond pas. a noter que l'ancien propriétaire aurait fait une remise à zéro du G5. Actuellement dit, il y a Mac Osx 10.5.2 installé sur le disque d'origine 160Go. Je voudrais savoir s'il serait possible et comment, de faire un "backup" de l'existant, de le graver sur un DVD. 
Afin de pouvoir restaurer sur le nouveau disque.
autrement dit, je fait un "backup" de l'OS du disque d'origine sur un DVD.
je remplace le disque d'origine par un disque 2Go.
et je refait un "restaure" de l'OS à partir du DVD. 
Peux t'on faire un "restaure" après un changement de disque ?
si oui, comment ?

Autre question, est ce par hasard, il n'y aurait pas une partition caché avec l'OS d'origine ?
Si oui, est ce possible de sauvegarder cette partition sur un DVD, pour pouvoir réinstaller après un changement de disque ?

Dans l'idéal, il me faudrait avoir un DVD "universel", mais ils sont devenu introuvable.
Si quelqu'un en aurait un double à vendre, je serais preneur.
un grand merci.


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2021)

Tu as de quoi graver un DVD double-couche ?


----------



## Seb_A2 (5 Septembre 2021)

Oui, Le G5 tourne sous Mac OSX 10.5.2
il est équipé dans d'un Graveur DVD "Pionner" qui grave les DVD +R DL.
Je dois avoir des DVD +R et DVD +R DL qui traîne dans un coin.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2021)

Pas besoin de DVD : tu installes le nouveau disque dans le second emplacement, et tu utilise un logiciel genre CarbonCopyCloner ou Photorec pour cloner l'ancien disque sur le nouveau. Ainsi que je te le disais plus haut, pas besoin d'enlever l'ancien disque puisque ton Mac peut en contenir deux !


----------



## Seb_A2 (10 Septembre 2021)

Hello,
j'ai graver un CD avec "AHTv252PM"
je lance le "Test rapide", puis le 'Test complet".
j'ai lancé 2 fois chaque test
et j'ai une erreur sur une barrette mémoire.
comme j'en ai d'autre RAM.
j'ai remplacé les barrettes concernés et je relance le test.
et j'ai toujours les mêmes erreur.

A quoi correspond cette erreur ?   "2MEM/10/4" ???
est ce qu'il existe quelques part une liste des codes erreur  ?

merci.










[Edit]
Est ce qu'il existerai un autre logiciel que AHT pour vérifier le bon fonctionnement des RAM ?
Quel logiciel je pourrais installer pour vérifier que les ventilos tournent et a quel vitesse ?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2021)

Passe un bon coup de soufflette sur ta carte mère, ça ressemble à un contact entre les spots 5 et 6. En tous cas, ça ne vient pas des barrettes si tu en change, mais plutôt des spots.

En dehors de l'AHT, il y a l'ASD (Apple Service Diagnostic), la version "pro" de l'AHT, normalement réservé aux techniciens Apple ou agréés Apple, mais on peut en trouver sur le net, reste à trouver celui correspondant à ta machine !


----------

